
Why did moving the mouse cursor cause Windows 95 to run more quickly? - jackcarter
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/11533/why-did-moving-the-mouse-cursor-cause-windows-95-to-run-more-quickly
======
KKPMW
Interesting.

When I used to play computer games, back on Windows 95 or 98 (don't remember
fully) I experienced a different weird behaviour. A lot of games would freeze
at black screen and would remain there indefinitely until the CD-ROM was
opened and closed - then the loading suddenly continued like nothing happened.
For some games I had to repeat this 2 times to get them to start.

Wonder if this could have been caused by similar processes.

